# dam wind noise



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> so the car is 1300 mile old and i have heard the noise one before for about a mile...but this time it lasted all day. as i would reach about 60 mph the loud noise like some kinda fine humming noise was coming from the right window or outside mirror. once i slowed down it stopped. no matter what i did it would not stop and came back every time i speed up! parked the car for about 3 hours and left work to go home and it was back again. so i put the passanger window to see if i could hear it and tyhe noise started to break up and when i put the window up the noise was not there anymore! i was very windy today but i am sure i drove the car before on a windy day! what could it be....



smorey78,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer and set an appointment up for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on the progress with the dealer. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you read through this thread
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/5630-wind-noise.html
It's probably much of the same you are experiencing. I had a slight hiss in my upper window that could be muted by placing a rag where the noise was coming in. Just stuffing a foam wedge between the seal and the door frame eliminated the noise. Also the suggestion by NickD on said thread, reduced some of the other noises (rattling and wind noise). However I still have "cross wind" type noises.


----------



## 111459 (May 23, 2012)

*wind noise*

my 2012 cruze had wind noise on the passenger side, turned out to be a bad windshield seal, the dealer corrected it but took 2 days to discover the source.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

You rolled the window down and then rolled it back up again? Sounds like the window wasn't firmly shut to begin with.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

111459 said:


> my 2012 cruze had wind noise on the passenger side, turned out to be a bad windshield seal, the dealer corrected it but took 2 days to discover the source.




111459,
That is great to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue corrected for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

